# Forum Home Renovation Tiling  Help tile Powerpoint problem

## don'twantamove

So we re-tiled part of our bathroom and want to put in a double power point, but the gap hubby tiled for was for a single power point  :Doh:    Is there any way to fix this with out having to take the tile off the wall and cut it again????? :Redface:

----------


## Bedford

If the hole is cut out correctly a double power point should fit. 
If the single fits but the double doesn't, the hole can be enlarged with a small angle grinder with diamond blade.  
Careful not to cut the metal mounting bracket or any wires.  Keep in mind that those wires may well be LIVE while using an angle grinder, even from another power point.

----------


## chrisp

Another possibility is to use a mounting block.  You may get away with using one of the 'slimline' half-height mounting blocks.

----------


## EricTam

Single and double GPO (general power outlet) are the same size, the distance between the mounting screws are the same, so the width of the opening should be the same. If it does not fit, as Bedford said, you need a diamond blade angle grinder to cut a bigger opening but it is dangerous.
PS: Get an electrician to replace it, I know it is easy to do but better be on the safe side. You can also put in a safety switch if you haven't done so.

----------


## BRADFORD

In the old days we used to carefully chip the edges of the hole with a screwdriver and hammer. If the tile is well stuck to the wall this method works, provided you don't hit too hard and only chip very small bits at a time.
Good luck

----------


## dawlew

another alternative while still paying heed to any previous safety advice is - 
use a pair of 'tile nippers' they are shaped some what like pincers for removing nails.  
They have a sharpened tungsten edge and you can 'bite off' a bit at a time till the hole is the right size, this works well if it is a hollow wall behind the tile, if it is a solid wall hehind the tile then your best option is as per said earlier and use a diamond blade on a small grinder

----------


## renov8or

Nah!!!.. making a mountain out of an ants nest. Turn  off power if any chance of hitting wires. Drill several holes in the tile at the desired size of the cut out - almost forming a line and then chip out inwards between the dots.  The holes should prevent any cracking going back beyond this line. I would not hesitate doing it this way. Easy! This is on the asumption that the hole behind the tiles will accomodate the double power point.

----------


## don'twantamove

Thanks for all your helpful infomation  :Clap2: in the end Hubby chip it slightly and now its all sorted  :2thumbsup:  fits like a glove and looks good!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Scottythetiler

just for the record for anybody who finds this while seaching in the future: 
the GPO (powerpoint) hole in the tiles should be 60mm x 90mm as a standard.

----------

